# Handel on YouTube?



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Can anyone recommend some good videos of Handel operas on YouTube? (No Regie or modern dress.) Thanks!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Is saw Julius Caesar with Janet Baker and loved it. It is not complete but a lot of it is on Youtube and the quality is very high:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Is saw Julius Caesar with Janet Baker and loved it. It is not complete but a lot of it is on Youtube and the quality is very high:


Thanks for this! I'm watching it now and enjoying it. Good cast - Janet Baker, Valerie Masterson (whom I know mainly from G&S recordings) and Della Jones.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

. Kiri Te Kanawa in adaptation of Handel music. Very top quality.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

SimonTemplar said:


> Can anyone recommend some good videos of Handel operas on YouTube? (No Regie or modern dress.) Thanks!


unfortunately can´t recommend anything, only once watched his opera on youtube, but I wanted to say that I agree about "no modern dress", simply annoying or "almost no dress" which is in fact another name for modern dress is annoying too


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> . Kiri Te Kanawa in adaptation of Handel music. Very top quality.


They borrowed arias from other Handel operas and created a new story. Filmed like a MTV video with period dress.


----------

